# Nitro Colors in Canada (Ontario)



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi all, Im wondering if anyone knows where i can find different colors of Nitro in Canada (preferably in aerosol cans). Ive found several suppliers that have clear but Id like to find a supplier that has a selection of colors.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Behlen makes the colours to do a sunburst. That is about all you will most likely find online in Canada. You can buy non aerosol nitro and tint it if you have a spray booth and a gun.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

None.
You can use acrylic lacquer and top coat it with nitro.

A lot of the fender colours were acrylic lacquer.

Nathan


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Not to sidetrack too much, but if we are unable to get nitrocellulous colours here, what is the easiest path in Canada to finding an accurate, say, Ocean Turquoise Metallic in suitable acrylic lacquer? I've approached a few local auto body shops here in AB and was quoted ~$600 at each. I'd much rather buy a quart and spray setup and do it myself as I'd likely do all of my electrics (partscasters) once I got started anyways. I'd also be interested in how to go about tinting the clear coat with amber or yellow to knock down the hue/saturation of the new colour.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

NAPA and Carquest can make any colour you want in a rattle can but it will be acrylic or enamel.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

AFAIK, this is the only colored nitro in Canada

Guitar Finishing Kit


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> NAPA and Carquest can make any colour you want in a rattle can but it will be acrylic or enamel.


Yup that ^

Acrylic lacquer from them is made by DuPont... the same company who made the colours Leo used.
Leo did not use custom paint, he used existing DuPont colours.

Nathan


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

"Fender took its custom colors straight from General Motors under their original DuPont names and part numbers (“Duco” for nitrocellulose lacquer and “Lucite” for acrylic lacquer)."

Finishing School: The Science and Style of Fender Finishes

Nathan


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Dover Finishing Products are carried by Steeles Paint and they do sell direct to the public.

There are other options like Mohawk Products at Richelieu if you're in the business and have an account or know somebody who does.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mixol Universal Tinting Paste

I have not ordered from them, but I think this is what is used to tint nitro. 

But don’t rule out Duplicolor spray cans, it’s acrylic lacquer which is very similar to nitro lacquer. You can top clear coat it with nitro, which is what Fender and Gibson did in the 60s with their custom colors. 

I am finishing a telecaster following Nathan’s advice, using duplicolor color coat and clear nitro clear coat and it works. Learning how to spray properly without runs or orange peal, that’s the hard part.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you go the acrylic spray then top coat you can get clear Mohawk nitro in a rattle can from Ardec in Canada

Tone Finish Clear Lacquer Aerosol


----------



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

ClashCityRocker said:


> Hi all, Im wondering if anyone knows where i can find different colors of Nitro in Canada (preferably in aerosol cans). Ive found several suppliers that have clear but Id like to find a supplier that has a selection of colors.
> Any help would be appreciated


Great Lakes Custom Colour man. new this year!
www.greatlakescustomcolour.com


----------

